# Suggest new cabinet



## Nerevarine (Jan 21, 2020)

Currently using a beat up Deepcool Tesseract, its finally time to upgrade..
Requirements
minimum three 3.5 inch storage space and two 2.5 inch storage space.
Cable management space
NO RGB necessary but tempered glass would  be nice
Under 8k Budget
I like symmetry..

Looking at Antec P110 Luce


@whitestar_999


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2020)

Antec P110 Luce Case Review - Tom's Hardware | Tom's Hardware

What's your budget & priorities? I prefer functionality over form so that means good airflow/thermal performance is the top concern for me in a cabinet. It also means that I prefer mashed front panel>side vents>tempered glass front panel in that order.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2020)

Check NZXT H510, CM H500 & CM MB511. Check their online reviews.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2020)

NZXT H510 series do not have enough storage slots, ill check the others out..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Antec P110 Luce Case Review - Tom's Hardware | Tom's Hardware
> 
> What's your budget & priorities? I prefer functionality over form so that means good airflow/thermal performance is the top concern for me in a cabinet. It also means that I prefer mashed front panel>side vents>tempered glass front panel in that order.


Meshed front panel is fine as long as its not too ugly. recommend some such models.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2020)

How do you find this: Buy Cooler Master MasterBox MB511 RGB at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2020)

Require a minimum of 3 3.5 inch drive space, and 2 2.5 inch drive space. The cabinet MB511 has 2 3.5 inch drives


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2020)

Thermaltake Core X31 Mid-Tower Chassis Review
Antec NX800 review? - IndianGaming - Reddit


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2020)

This is a bit old option but still good enough:
Buy Cooler Master CM 590 III Black Best Price in India mdcomputers.in


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2020)

NX800 seems like a decent cabinet.. Looking into that.. WTF never seen 200mm fans before..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah,never seen more than 140mm fan before in pc cabinet.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah decided for NX800, gonna order once i get a side table to keep  my desk woofer and monitor


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ok.Update here whenever you get it.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 23, 2020)

It appears you already found what you were looking for but just because no one mentioned it I'll put it here:

Corsair Icue 220T RGB Airflow Tempered Glass Mid-Tower Smart Case - with 3 Fans (SP120) and Lightning Node Core (Black) *www.amazon.in/dp/B07RW8GLQJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_9pjkEbV74XXZC


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2020)

Corsair iCUE 220T RGB Airflow Chassis Review: Compact ATX Performer - Tom's Hardware | Tom's Hardware

Also three 3.5" hdd bays needed while above supports only two.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 23, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Yeah decided for NX800, gonna order once i get a side table to keep  my desk woofer and monitor


Looks good, meets your requirements as well.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yeah,never seen more than 140mm fan before in pc cabinet.



My CM 690 III has 200mm fan. And that's 5 yrs old.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> My CM 690 III has 200mm fan. And that's 5 yrs old.


Again first time hearing this,I remember the II version has 140mm fans but never seen/heard much about III version so missed it I guess.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 24, 2020)

Even CM H500 has 200mm fans up front


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2020)

anupam_pb said:


> Even CM H500 has 200mm fans up front


How come all the cabinets having 200mm fans are the ones I am hearing about only now?  I guess not many 200mm fans cabinet get that much attention compared to usual popular models.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 24, 2020)

Probably because they were expensive. The CM 690 III cost 8K at the time.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> How come all the cabinets having 200mm fans are the ones I am hearing about only now?  I guess not many 200mm fans cabinet get that much attention compared to usual popular models.


CM H500 was a pretty good choice, heard it first from Paul's Hardware, almost forgot, then later saw it again on r/Battlestations a few weeks ago. 200mm is surely rare, not to forget at 8k+ in India, not many spend that much on a cabinet.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 1, 2020)

LoL I recieved cabinet today, it was completely shattered inside, didnt bother taking it out..
Hope amazon gives proper replacement.. I asked for refund but they denied, citing seller doesnt have refund policy. 
Now I am afraid of these tempered glass cabinets, maybe i did a mistake choosing a tempered panel


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 1, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> LoL I recieved cabinet today, it was completely shattered inside, didnt bother taking it out..
> Hope amazon gives proper replacement.. I asked for refund but they denied, citing seller doesnt have refund policy.
> Now I am afraid of these tempered glass cabinets, maybe i did a mistake choosing a tempered panel


You didn't order it from amazon fulfilled seller? Usually the other sites(prime,mdcomputers,vedant,theitdepot) pack cabinets really well.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 1, 2020)

It is amazon fulfilled, appario retail ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> It is amazon fulfilled, appario retail ?


Strange,didn't expect this from appario.Anyway you will get a replacement,I think for such cases refund option is only given if 2nd delivery of the product is also botched.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2020)

Okay, So I got the replacement, immediately I filed a refund request. I didn't open it. If it is approved, I'll order a cabinet WITHOUT tempered glass.

Sorry to bump this again, can you guys  recommend good cabinet with good airflow, cable management, minimum 3 3.5 inch slots but no tempered glass.. Transparent plastic side panel is fine.. Mid tower only.
I know this is old school requirement and no retarded mInImAlIsM, but my experience with NX800 proved to me durability > looks. I might switch to a different city and I don't want to ship this cabinet there. My deep cool tesseract lasted me 7+ years, and its still solid, except it doesnt have much room for cable management.

Kindly suggest @whitestar_999 @chimera201 @anupam_pb


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 4, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Okay, So I got the replacement, immediately I filed a refund request. I didn't open it. If it is approved, I'll order a cabinet WITHOUT tempered glass.
> 
> Sorry to bump this again, can you guys  recommend good cabinet with good airflow, cable management, minimum 3 3.5 inch slots but no tempered glass.. Transparent plastic side panel is fine.. Mid tower only.
> I know this is old school requirement and no retarded mInImAlIsM, but my experience with NX800 proved to me durability > looks. I might switch to a different city and I don't want to ship this cabinet there. My deep cool tesseract lasted me 7+ years, and its still solid, except it doesnt have much room for cable management.
> ...


Tempered glass is the trend right now. Many people buy tempered glass cabinets online, some get broken due to shitty courier guys. Don't put lack of tempered glass as a requirement as you will likely then have to sacrifice some other stuff as well, most likely you will end with an inferior case.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2020)

Yeah situation is unique but I dont want to risk it again, even if courier guys deliver properly, if I switch cities, I'll have to face same problem.

I'm okay with plastic window cases like those old school ones..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2020)

Buy Online Antec P101SILENT Silent Mid-Tower PC Cabinet - in India

Antec P101 Silent Review: Old-School Cool and Quiet - Tom's Hardware | Tom's Hardware


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2020)

Can you compare above with deepcool dshield v2. Seems neutral in terms of looks, is cheap and even though has only 2 3.5 inch space, I can expand into a 5.25 inch space with the saved cash.

If I'm not paying that premium for looks do you think the antec cabinet is worth it ? I imagine cable management would be good, but it has overkill amount of disk storage space I think, which is more suited for a server.

I'm okay with buying it if quality is good and it's worth it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2020)

Goodbye sexy case



Spoiler



*www.dropbox.com/s/p0me31w1nq3251m/IMG_20200204_112901.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2020)

Also compare deepcool dukase v3


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Can you compare above with deepcool dshield v2. Seems neutral in terms of looks, is cheap and even though has only 2 3.5 inch space, I can expand into a 5.25 inch space with the saved cash.
> 
> If I'm not paying that premium for looks do you think the antec cabinet is worth it ? I imagine cable management would be good, but it has overkill amount of disk storage space I think, which is more suited for a server.
> 
> I'm okay with buying it if quality is good and it's worth it.


I will check. As for overkill,yes for someone not using more than 3-4 hdd it is overkill but I can certainly make good use of it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dukase V3 seems fine,dshield v2 is too basic & fine for a budget build with entry level processors/1050ti like setup but not sure if it can handle an overclocked ryzen 3500 or similar with a mid range graphics card without installing lots of fans & increased noise. As per that tomshardware review(do read it) I would say antec P101 is worth buying just for its silent operation & thermal performance if you can afford it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 6, 2020)

4 cases I shortlisted, will only buy from amazon/primeabgb or mdcomputers :

1. Corsair Obsidian 450d (Not available anywhere except some shady sites)
2. Deepcool Dukase v3 (Available in amazon - overclockerszone is the seller which I know is reliable, also available in mdcomputers for less price)
3. P101
4. CM 590 III

450d -> This is the cabinet I really want to get, willing to shell out upto 8k for it but will buy only from reliable sellers. Too bad its out of stock in mdcomputers.. Looks great, sleek, strong construction, great cable management.
Dukase v3 -> Great looker, has psu shroud, 3 hdd slots like i need, but how is cable management ? My current Deepcool tesseract has quite mediocre amount of space for cable management. When I bought it in 2013ish, it was fine cuz i didnt have much hdds etc to install but now its quite problematic, i just jam everything in.. Mind you tesseract is a very entry level case, dukase might be better or it might not be.. 




Can anyone tell me if the above cable management space seem sufficient ? I cant really tell.. If it is, this would be my choice.
P101 -> Great performer according to tomshardware but not a looker and is quite pricey. Has good cable management according to reviews.
CM 590III -> Very old school case, no fancy features like psu shroud.. Still looks like a performer and is quite cheaper than above.

Help me make a decision
@whitestar_999 @anupam_pb


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2020)

[Case] DeepCool Dukase Wh v2-atx mid tower computer - $29.99 ($69.99 - $30 sale - $10 promo code)
See above,I have doubts about thermal performance as well as cable mgmt. CM 590 III looks like a safer choice to me but if hdd connections are all you are worried about then I think even dukase v3 should do because I think cable mgmt is mostly dependent on mobo/cpu cable,front panel cable & psu.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 8, 2020)

Can't really find a good non-tempered panel case.
Since Corsair 450D isn't available I guess you'll have to go with CM 590 III.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2020)

So I bought deep cool dukase v3 from overclockerszone..
I'm well satisfied with cabinet . Initial impressions for cable management space is mediocre but I will make do because of psu shroud which should hide most of the cables underneath.
Cabinet finish quality is surprisingly good, definitely way better than expected. Much better than entry level tesseract.
It comes preassembled with Mobo standoffs and has a pouch full of screws and zip ties as well. Gj deepcool



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/vbP6f17.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7EOn0eU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/m6GsIhY.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> So I bought deep cool tesseract from overclockerszone..
> I'm well satisfied with cabinet . Initial impressions for cable management space is mediocre but I will make do because of psu shroud which should hide most of the cables underneath.
> Cabinet finish quality is surprisingly good, definitely way better than expected. Much better than entry level tesseract.
> It comes preassembled with Mobo standoffs and has a pouch full of screws and zip ties as well. Gj deepcool
> ...



Congratulations .. Did you assemble the set up ? If so can you please share some pics of the top portion of the cabinet - if possible with side panel removed.

Want to see clearance between top fan mount and top portion of the motherboard.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 28, 2020)

*Ant Esports ICE-511MT Cabinet*
is a nice vfm cabinet/


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2020)

topgear said:


> Congratulations .. Did you assemble the set up ? If so can you please share some pics of the top portion of the cabinet - if possible with side panel removed.
> 
> Want to see clearance between top fan mount and top portion of the motherboard.


Hey sorry I totally forgot about this, ill post pics once i reach home..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey sorry I totally forgot about this, ill post pics once i reach home..


I also forgot & somehow missed the notification too.,was browsing another thread when remembered this thread to come take a look & found out you bought deep cool tesseract.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2020)

Actually decided upon deepcool dukase v3, keep getting confused about the name.

Full setup



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/G7yhsua.jpg



@topgear
Clearance Space


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/QHrOUpe.jpg



One downside of this cabinet is it doesnt have top fan filters ! Gotta buy them by your own. So please take that into consideration.!


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Actually decided upon deepcool dukase v3, keep getting confused about the name.
> 
> Full setup
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pic ... enough clearance for finger movement.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 14, 2020)

*Nerevarine*
Hi bro I found that you were using Deepcool TESSERACT & I would like to know your experience with it especially thermal performance.
I have similar requirements of minimum three 3.5 inch HDD bays [Four convertible bays would be gr8] & dedicated two 2.5 inch SSD bays, Built in fans would be gr8, all mesh cover over fan placement & Mid tower cabinet in compact form factor in order to place inside wooden cabinet under the table .

I had Thermaltake Versa J24 RGB in mind & can get it around 4.6k through thermaltake sales person directly from Mumbai but there is bit of confusion in spec sheet mentioned. The decription on website shows three 3.5 inch bays while in Manual it mentions as only two 3.5 inch bays. In images too only two 3.5 inch bays shown so after asking for confirmation  some technical guy from TT mentioned I can put in three 3.5 inch HDDS[one at bottom] & two 2.5 inch but I could not figure it out correctly.   I cannot travel that far away to check during lockdown.

My second option is Antec GX 505 from Prime ABGB but its almost 5 days & no confirmation of availability from them.

Planning to use the case for 6 yrs +.

Any other suggestions under 5k with fans option & mesh covers welcome.
*whitestar_999 *bro any suggestions?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 15, 2020)

Tesseract is a great budget cabinet, 2 front bay fans, all mesh, plenty of room indoors. Cable management space is little lacking but that is to be expected.
You can also use the 5.25 bays to mount 3.5 inch/2.5 inch hdd ssd provided you buy appropriate adapters.
It got a major dent when i shipped it from my home city to pune (damn the couriers)
Im currently using Deepcool Dukase v3 for aesthetic purposes. I think tesseract was better at cooling though because of mesh.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks a lot bro I think I got what I wanted. Now just want to see the availability as well as shipping from overclockerszone. Zero shipping charge to Mumbai? I doubt here.... 
I guess 2 fans included so 2 required to buy, also no top mesh cover so need to buy it separately.

*Nerevarine *How is the top clearance? Can 2 fans be placed on top if using M ATX board? 

Will be upgrading to Ryzen 3 or Ryzen 5 within 2 yrs  with M ATX board only.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2020)

I think it is better if you order from amazon during oct sale as overclockerszone also sell on amazon I think. Meshed front panel is always better in Indian climate conditions for better cooling.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 15, 2020)

sandynator said:


> Thanks a lot bro I think I got what I wanted. Now just want to see the availability as well as shipping from overclockerszone. Zero shipping charge to Mumbai? I doubt here....
> I guess 2 fans included so 2 required to buy, also no top mesh cover so need to buy it separately.
> 
> *Nerevarine *How is the top clearance? Can 2 fans be placed on top if using M ATX board?
> ...


I mounted two fans on top with normal ATX Mobo, so no issue there, tesseract has integrated fan filters I think. But check in reviews I don't remember the case


----------



## sandynator (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks a lot. 
Now I am just hoping that the front USB ports & Audio connectors of  Deepcool TESSERACT are of good quality & not like circle or other budget cabinets which fails within a year or two.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 16, 2020)

Sandy, that is also one disadvantage of deepcool tesseract, my front audio died for some reason. Usb port worked fine. My mic port was working, so I switched the ports internally in Mobo so I could have front channel audio


----------

